# Instructions for bed time.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Now ladies please take note of this good advice.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I like the bit about the 'small moan'. I usually get a right handbagging :lol: .

Reads more like the early '20's to me though.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You mentioned the 60's, was that the 1860's :lol: 

tony


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I can imagine what kind of small 'moan' I'd have had about it all! :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Some things never change :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the line..'register your reluctance by remaining silent'! Hmm...he wishes! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Well - I've studied the photo; and maybe it's my fading memory, but what kind of s8x aid is she demonstrating?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's about time they brought back some of the old ways, things have been getting out of hand for a while now.

Kev. :wink: :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, yes, it was a different world back then, but for my sanity please someone quote Snopes and tell me this is a wind up! 

Dave


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Don't know what you are all on about. Seems fairly normal procedure to me!

Graham :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Unfortunately in this time of PC, you can no longer say just what you think, I don't think that many of us go along with this PC crap 100%, if there is, then I hope they feel shame, as freedom of speech used to be one of our civil liberties, sadly no more, and the next few post will probably prove me right. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: but in the spirit of free speech, bring it on.


Kev. :wink: :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

zappy61 said:


> Don't know what you are all on about. Seems fairly normal procedure to me!
> 
> Graham :lol:


Graham,

I didn't realise you had taken a Thai bride. Or is she Filipino?

Dave


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*trivia*

I will show this to my other half later, do you think she will mind getting up at 0330am to get me a cuppa before I go to work ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: trivia*



Codfinger said:


> I will show this to my other half later, do you think she will mind getting up at 0330am to get me a cuppa before I go to work ?


Why not if she's a proper wife, you'd do it for her wouldn't you.

Kev.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Ray you are either a very BRAVE or STUPID man,are you single? If I was you and had a (trouble and strife)wife or girlfriend I would lock all the knives,rolling pins,saucepans,tools,crockery etc away and sleep with one eye open. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

skydiver said:


> Ray you are either a very BRAVE or STUPID man,are you single? If I was you and had a (trouble and strife)wife or girlfriend I would lock all the knives,rolling pins,saucepans,tools,crockery etc away and sleep with one eye open. :lol:


It's all to do with training, if the mothers bring up the daughters to a proper standard, they'll be fine.

Kev :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Unfortunately in this time of PC, you can no longer say just what you think, I don't think that many of us go along with this PC crap 100%, if there is, then I hope they feel shame, as freedom of speech used to be one of our civil liberties, sadly no more, and the next few post will probably prove me right. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: but in the spirit of free speech, bring it on.
> 
> Kev. :wink: :wink:


Kev

Whenever you feel that your civil liberties regarding free speech are being infringed just try giving 'a small moan' ( and be glad you aren't a woman living in the 1860s, 1960s or whenever).

:lol:

Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: trivia*



Codfinger said:


> I will show this to my other half later, do you think she will mind getting up at 0330am to get me a cuppa before I go to work ?


Thats 'equality' Chris. 
That didn't show up till Harold Wilson gave it to them later.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Once, during sex, I said to Mrs. Eb, aren't you going to moan or something, she said, "when are you going to paint that ceiling".


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > Ray you are either a very BRAVE or STUPID man,are you single? If I was you and had a (trouble and strife)wife or girlfriend I would lock all the knives,rolling pins,saucepans,tools,crockery etc away and sleep with one eye open. :lol:
> ...


Kev im putting you in the STUPID category. PS does anyone know where I could get the article for my bedroom wall? PPS dont tell anyone. Vince.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Once, during sex, I said to Mrs. Eb, aren't you going to moan or something, she said, "when are you going to paint that ceiling".


Excellent recall mate

Kev. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

skydiver said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > skydiver said:
> ...


Fine, so long as you don't put me with the women. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kev.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


BRAVE aswell eh?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Both fine qualities.

Kev.


----------

